# Thank goodness for RTE and Roy Keane



## W200 (13 Nov 2013)

This evening I was having dinner when on came the six o’clock news and a hyperventilating RTE reporter announces that today Roy Keane had " *ADDRESSED THE NATION* "
And there I was under the impression that what actually happened was that the *assistant* manager of the Irish soccer team had spoken to some journalists in a Malahide hotel
How wrong can you be eh!


----------



## Purple (13 Nov 2013)

Did he give a blessing?


----------



## pudds (13 Nov 2013)

*Tabloids*

There won't be a single day that we wont see at least a few pages with Roy Keane's name all over it, and just when I thought it was safe to go back into the water

On the udder hand if things hot up it just might be entertaining, personality wise rather than sport wise, for me at least, as I'm not really a soccer/24/7 fan thank you very much, as there is much more to life thank god.


----------



## Sue Ellen (14 Nov 2013)

Deffo, but wasn't it a relief that the hotel was ok and there were no potholes on the pitch


----------



## W200 (14 Nov 2013)

Purple said:


> Did he give a blessing?


 
It’s just that had I known such a momentous event was taking place I would have gathered the family around the TV, drawn the blinds and given the occasion the deference or indeed reverence it deserved. Has anyone got the text? Id love to take some time out to study it in peace and quiet.
Actually I was in the middle of reading the Gettysburg address but that can wait.


----------



## Odea (14 Nov 2013)

Better check to see where I put the Iodine tablets.


----------



## Bronte (14 Nov 2013)

Does anybody know who the manager is?


----------



## Seagull (14 Nov 2013)

Bronte said:


> Does anybody know who the *manger* is?


 
I know I've heard comments about donkeys in relation to some of the Irish players, but I didn't think the FAI would take the joke that far.


----------



## Bronte (14 Nov 2013)

Seagull said:


> I know I've heard comments about donkeys in relation to some of the Irish players, but I didn't think the FAI would take the joke that far.


 
Sorry, I've fixed the spelling.  Who did they replace the Italian with, cannot spell his name either.  Maybe it's easier to spell the new guys name, why isn't Roy the manager?


----------



## Betsy Og (14 Nov 2013)

C'mon people, are ye misery junkies or what??, this is a fascinating story for a good chunk of the population. Poor auld Roy, the lad done good, then bad, now he's going for a shot at rehabilitation as a less volatile, constructive solid kind of lad. 

A great story for our times - a microcosm for the nation ....(steady on, lets not over egg it!!)


----------



## Purple (15 Nov 2013)

We've two people from this island running the National team but neither of them are from this country (one from Northern Ireland, one from PR Cork). 
Should be not have gone for an Irish management team?


----------



## DrMoriarty (15 Nov 2013)

Maybe he felt he needed someone with the appropriate vision?


----------



## AgathaC (15 Nov 2013)

W200 said:


> It’s just that had I known such a momentous event was taking place I would have gathered the family around the TV, drawn the blinds and given the occasion the deference or indeed reverence it deserved. Has anyone got the text? Id love to take some time out to study it in peace and quiet.
> Actually I was in the middle of reading the Gettysburg address but that can wait.



I hope that you at least bowed your head.


----------



## Delboy (15 Nov 2013)

Well, it's working. Very good performance and a good win.
Could'nt have seen us put in the same show with Trap in charge tonight


----------



## W200 (16 Nov 2013)

Delboy said:


> Well, it's working. Very good performance and a good win.
> Could'nt have seen us put in the same show with Trap in charge tonight


 


And remind me again, which major world power we took on in a highly competitive encounter


----------



## mandelbrot (16 Nov 2013)

W200 said:


> And remind me again, which major world power we took on in a highly competitive encounter



As the old sporting adage goes, you can only beat what's put in front of you, and they did so very convincingly last night, playing a much more attractive and positive brand of football than Trap would have allowed - players who the Italian wouldn't give a sniff of a game to, were allowed a chance to impress and they took it with both hands.

Under Trapattoni we really struggled to look convincing against equally poor opposition on lots of occasions.

Why so negative?


----------



## Delboy (16 Nov 2013)

Perhaps W200 is'nt a football fan?

Perhaps tonight's 'game' was more his thing!!!


----------



## mandelbrot (16 Nov 2013)

Sue Ellen said:


> Deffo, but wasn't it a relief that the hotel was ok and there were no potholes on the pitch


 
It sure was, seeing as substandard accommodation and/or training facilities could impact on the team's performance, or result in costly injuries to highly paid professional athletes...


----------



## W200 (17 Nov 2013)

Delboy said:


> Perhaps W200 is'nt a football fan?
> 
> Perhaps tonight's 'game' was more his thing!!!



 Actually w200 is a fan and avid watcher of most sports played fairly and honestly.
What he is definitely *NOT* a fan of is hype. 
Two examples of this hype are 1/ O’Neill / Keane are saviours of Irish soccer. And 2/ Irish rugby team are up there with the best in the world. 
Not alone is the jury still out on the O’Neill / Keane issue but in fact the jury hasn’t been selected yet.
And as far as our rugby heroes are concerned most of them are spending more time on the front pages of newspapers than they are in the opposition half 
There is nothing I would like more than to be eventually proved wrong on both issues.


----------



## Liamos (18 Nov 2013)

mandelbrot said:


> It sure was, seeing as substandard accommodation and/or training facilities could impact on the team's performance, or result in costly injuries to highly paid professional athletes...



Ever consider going for a sense of humour transplant?


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Nov 2013)

Sue Ellen said:


> Deffo, but wasn't it a relief that the hotel was ok and there were no potholes on the pitch





mandelbrot said:


> It sure was, seeing as substandard accommodation and/or training facilities could impact on the team's performance, or result in costly injuries to highly paid professional athletes...





Liamos said:


> Ever consider going for a sense of humour transplant?



Exactly as Liamos says, but without wanting to open up that ol' can of worms I do still feel that he let the country down by heading off home but that was his prerogative.


----------



## mandelbrot (19 Nov 2013)

Liamos said:


> Ever consider going for a sense of humour transplant?



Ummmmm, I'd class that more as a dig than a joke Liam... the joke was the setup in 2002, and I don't think that was a funny one!


----------



## mandelbrot (19 Nov 2013)

Sue Ellen said:


> Exactly as Liamos says, but without wanting to open up that ol' can of worms I do still feel that he let the country down by heading off home but that was his prerogative.


 
So you don't want to open up that can of worms, but you do! (That confirms you're definitely female then, and not just using a female username!!)


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Nov 2013)

mandelbrot said:


> So you don't want to open up that can of worms, but you do! (*That confirms you're definitely female then*, and not just using a female username!!)



Well hubby hopes so


----------



## One (10 Dec 2013)

Sue Ellen said:


> Exactly as Liamos says, but without wanting to open up that ol' can of worms I do still feel that he let the country down by heading off home but that was his prerogative.


 

I don't think he headed off home. I think he was sent home.


----------



## Sunny (10 Dec 2013)

Dear God, it's like Groundhog day....


----------



## Purple (10 Dec 2013)

One said:


> I don't think he headed off home. I think he was sent home.




You should make that exact comment on another thread.
Oh, wait...


----------



## Sunny (10 Dec 2013)

Purple said:


> You should make that exact comment on another thread.
> Oh, wait...


 
I hadn't even seen that...It's worse than Groundhog day.

What we need is a Roy Keane forum where the issues can be discussed in great detail.


----------



## Purple (10 Dec 2013)

Sunny said:


> I hadn't even seen that...It's worse than Groundhog day.
> 
> What we need is a Roy Keane forum where the issues can be discussed in great detail.



Maybe when we have the forest animals issue sorted out the committee could be redirected!
It's a bit of a black hole but they'd only be passing through.


----------



## The_Banker (10 Dec 2013)

check out ITV4 tonight at 10 for more Roy Keane frenzy type programmes...


----------



## Leo (10 Dec 2013)

Sunny said:


> Dear God, it's like Groundhog day....



Indeed....closed.


----------

